# Woodelf Characters



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

What woodelf characters are worth having? I'm really at a loss as to what should be in my army as there are so many choices


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nobles for their Ld and spellsigers or spellweavers (which ever one is the hero choice) for their magic for battles below 2000pts and higborns for their combat capabillity and Ld and spellsigers or spellweavers (which ever one is the Lord choice).


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Well do you want magic, combat or a forest spirit army?
My personal preference is a Highborn, but a Spellweaver can be very effective to. 
If you go for a Highborn, try to give him a Kindred that will boost his combat ability like the Wardancer Kindred or Wild Rider. The other kindreds are not really suitable for an army general. 
In the end though, read the fluff surrounding the Kindreds and decide which one you think is best. 

Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the treeman ancient can be a beast


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Alter kindred hero with great weapon, helm of the hunt and the Hail of doom arrow.

Alter kindred noble with the bow of loren, Arrows of no save'ness greatweapon and helm of the hunt again.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

NEVER GIVE ELVES GREAT WEAPONS THEIR INITIATIVE IS TOO HIGH TO INSULT WITH A GEEAT WEAPON!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rambo: :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :annoyed:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, well first off let me just say that i think your post Lord Sinkoran is slightly condisending. Writing in cap's and using red with all the little faces without showing justfication is just rude.

The above Alter Noble is movement 9, weapon skill 7 on the charge and strength 6 with 4 attacks.

This combo is so lethal when used by an experienced played that i have yet to see a Wood Elf army north of the border that doesn't have one in their army. At one point i found a guy using 3 alter kindreds with great weapons, light armour, amber pendent/wraithstone/blight of terrors all going about together, backed up by a spell weaver. Thats 12, strength 6 attacks with an 18" charge. All you have to do is have the amber pendent guy in the middle of the 3.

Yes, normally elves should not have Great weapons, but the Alter kindred is different. So unless you plan to justify your comments, dont be so damn rude.


MarzM :mrgreen: 

P.S. if your taking a spellweaver, try using the wand of wych elm!


----------

